
NASA astronaut's blood clot in space gets treated by doctor on Earth - flyingkiwi44
https://www.cnet.com/news/nasa-astronauts-blood-clot-in-space-gets-treated-by-doctor-on-earth/
======
Zenst
I was wondering if blood clots was more or less likely in space and found
this:-
[https://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/cciss_fe...](https://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/cciss_feature.html)
which outlines how the flow of blood is affected by space, though nothing that
would indicate a higher or lower risk of a blood clot happening as a stand
out.

